# Walthers!



## observation post (Jun 23, 2015)

I had happily trimmed my handgun collection down to a couple J frames, then I made the mistake of taking a Walther PPX in partial of a motorcycle trade. The trigger is amazing on this thing!

So, I've got "the bug" again and I can't decide between a PPQ or the Walther CCP.  Any words of wisdom? Experiences? Walther in general?

Mostly for concealed carry and range plinking, but I may want to do some competition if I can get my nerve up.

Anyone shoot Walther?


----------



## observation post (Jun 23, 2015)

I know, I know...get a Glock. 

I'm just amazed at this trigger after training awhile/classes with the looooong-DoubleAction J frames. I don't think I've shot any other semi-auto like it. I guess it's kinda like a Kahr...only smoother/easier at the break. With a very short reset. It's a trip.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2015)

If I remember correctly @Il Duce used to own a Walther.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I had a P99.  Good magazine capacity, accurate, and I liked the double-action option on the trigger.  However, it was much more prone to jamming than I would have thought with the model.  I'd say every 50 rounds or so I would get an ejected round caught in the slide.  I took it into an armorer to try to get it adjusted thinking the action was too tight but it never really got better.  Overall I just didn't enjoy shooting it that much. 

Two caveats I should add:

1. I bought it in September, 2000, so I imagine the models are significantly upgraded over the last 15 years.

2. I am by no means a firearms expert or enthusiast.  Outside of the military I've fired less than 20 different weapons and do not possess a fraction of the technical knowledge you'll find throughout other threads on this site.

So, take my experience with a grain of salt.


----------



## observation post (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, it's funny because I got it in trade for a motorcycle and I didn't even really know what I was getting except I knew it was a Walther 9-millimeter so it wasn't garbage.  Then I took it to the range and fell in love.  Easy sillouette headshots all day long at 15 yards, the first time picking it up with no fliers! I sure cant do that with my snubbys!

The guy was already given me the cash I wanted for the bike so I looked at the 9mm as almost free...

But, it's also kind of funny that Walter considers this their entry-level - no frills cheap $399 pistol. It's a cool / strange hammer fired trigger arrangement that turns out to be perfect for me. It's about p99 size so it's a little bit large for a CCW for me (shorts/t-shirt=jframe), but perfect home/range/strong-side competition (duty?) weapon. Sure would be easy to qualify with!

Gun Review: Walther PPX - The Truth About Guns

[URL=http://s296.photobucket.com/user/observationpost01a/media/ppx_zpstdxxxx1s.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wolfman83 (Aug 30, 2015)

I just recently acquired a walther ppq m2 9mm and so far I love it! it has an amazing trigger, very precise ( that's my opinion ) and the ergonomics ahhhhhh, I love it , it fits like a glove to your hand.
Overall I would suggest it but again I think it;s a matter or preferences.


----------

